# Best places to advertise kittens?



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

What are the best places / websites on the web to advertise a litter of kittens?

Are there any good places off the internet to advertise aswell?

any ideas? thanks!


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi ive advertised on freeads website,adtrader,pets for homes and your local vets and pet shop


----------



## hstar (Dec 21, 2007)

preloved is another one


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

pets4homes
kittenlist
breedersonline

thats the only ones i do x


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

If you are a member of a breed club you can usually advertise on their kitten list too. I had one or two questionable people from Preloved so took my ads off there. Had a few enquiries from Pets4Homes but in the main mine have come via word of mouth and the breed club.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I would advertise via breed clubs. I sometimes thing certain internet sites can attract the wrong sort of kitten buyer. Also if you show your cats this is always good advertisement. Maybe try putting up adverts in your local vet surgeries or local shops.


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

hi i advertise by lots of on line places but the best i found was oodle, had lots of people contact me from this.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Hiya thanks! Yes I am a member of all of those!! 
I never thought of my vets I might ask them if I can! Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## Dragoshelu (Mar 4, 2009)

A place where you can advertise for free whatever you want is:
e Advertising Panel

For me it worked. I have more visitors for my web design company.

You can try it yourself.


----------

